# Hausautomation - welche SPS?



## Dominik2606 (17 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich werde im nächsten Jahr ein Haus kaufen, und da wir es von Grund auf sanieren wollen, hab ich mir überlegt, eine Automation einzubauen. Jetzt hab ich aber gesehen, das die Siemens S7 sehr teuer sind. Gibts eventuell günstigere Alternativen? Hab jetzt schon was von Beckhoff und Wago gelesen, allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung davon, weder von der Hard,- noch von der Software. Ich möchte dann auch alles steuern, Licht, Steckdosen (teilweise), Rolladen, Garagentor, Wetterstation,...

Was könnt ihr empfehlen?

Grüße,

Dominik


----------



## Steve81 (18 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
also die Software für Beckhoff oder Wago zu programmieren kannst du dir nach einer Registrierung hier runterladen:
http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?de_contact

Für die Hausautomatiserung gibts auch einige fertige Bausteine bei http://www.oscat.de/


----------



## Dominik2606 (18 Dezember 2007)

Wie sieht es denn mit IBH Softec aus? Da könnte ich ja über Step7 programmieren und muss nicht erst alles neu lernen.

Folgende 3 SPS stehen zur Auswahl:

*S7-CX317 *
*S7-CX317S *
*S7-CX416* 

Und preislich ist es ja auch von Vorteil.

Gruß,

Dominik


----------



## zotos (18 Dezember 2007)

Wenn Du unbedingt bei Step7 (die Software kostet auch Geld) bleiben willst, nimm doch eine VIPA SPS.

Zu der WAGO, Beckhoff Geschichte. Die sind gerade in der Gebäudeautomation recht stark vertreten. Die Programmierung CoDeSys Entwicklungsumgebung ist weit verbreitet und sich weiterzubilden schadet ja auch nichts. Interessanter Link zum Thema >SPS@Home<


----------



## firefly (18 Dezember 2007)

*Alternative zu Siemens*

Wenn du eine Alternative suchst, die Du mit Step7 programmieren kannst, würde ich mal bei VIPA reinschauen.

Günstiger als Siemens und trotzdem kompatible. 
Wir setzen die viel ein, haupsächlich die 115 (für kleinere Sachen) und die 313SC
(die 115 ca. 300.- €, die 313SC - ca. 700.- €)

Gruß


----------



## firefly (18 Dezember 2007)

*Mist! ZOTOS war schneller.

*war warscheinlich grad am tippsen als Zotos seinen Beitrag mit VIPA eingestellt hat.

Gruß


----------



## Dominik2606 (18 Dezember 2007)

Aber wenn ich eine VIPA benutze brauch ich einen Adapter von MPI auf USB oder RS232. Und der kostet auch wieder läppische 220€ 



Ich weiß, so wie es sich anhört, soll mein Haus alles können, aber nichts kosten...


----------



## zotos (18 Dezember 2007)

Dominik2606 schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich eine VIPA benutze brauch ich einen Adapter von MPI auf USB oder RS232. Und der kostet auch wieder läppische 220€
> 
> 
> 
> Ich weiß, so wie es sich anhört, soll mein Haus alles können, aber nichts kosten...



Da gibt es auch welche mit einem Green-cable oder so ähnlich. Such mal danach hier im Forum.


----------



## Dominik2606 (18 Dezember 2007)

Um aber noch mal auf die Firma IBH Softec zurückzukommen.

Würdet ihr mir davon abraten?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (18 Dezember 2007)

Nein!

Wenn Du mit Siemens Programmierst, brauchst du einen MPI/USB (RS232) Adapter. (Ca. 400 Teuro)
Die Vipa kannst du mit dem "Vipa Green Cable" Programmieren.
Kostet nur ca. 50 Euro.(Kann man zur not auch selber basteln...)
Weiterere punkte, die für Vipa sprechen:
PREIS!!!
"Normale" MMC Karte als Speicher!
Mehrere Erweiterungsmodule pro CPU Ohne erweiterungsbaugruppe (32 bei den 300ern) (100/200er glaube unterschiedlich je nach CPU)
Kein spezieller Programmieradapter.

Schaue dich einfach mal auf www.vipa.de etwas um.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## edison (18 Dezember 2007)

Genau, die Vipas lassen sich mit einer normalen 232er Schnittstelle programmieren - kannste slebst löten (Belegung gibts hier im Forum)
Oder für 50,- bei Vipa erwerben


----------



## Dominik2606 (18 Dezember 2007)

firefly schrieb:


> Wir setzen die viel ein, haupsächlich die 115 (für kleinere Sachen) und die 313SC
> (die 115 ca. 300.- €, die 313SC - ca. 700.- €)
> 
> Gruß


 
Wo findest du eigentlich solche Preise??? Ich hab jetzt die 313SC für mindestens 1.033,87 € gefunden!

Und für ein ganzes Haus wäre eine kleine 115er wahrscheinlich zu klein, oder?


----------



## Dominik2606 (18 Dezember 2007)

edison schrieb:


> Genau, die Vipas lassen sich mit einer normalen 232er Schnittstelle programmieren - kannste slebst löten (Belegung gibts hier im Forum)
> Oder für 50,- bei Vipa erwerben


 

Klasse, schon wieder 50€ gespart (wenn ich mich für VIPA entscheide)

DANKE!!!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (18 Dezember 2007)

Dann nimm doch eine 21X !
Für ein ganzes haus Wirst du wohl sowieso Profibus benötigen,
oder willst du ALLE?!? Leitungen zu einer SPS ziehen???

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Dominik2606 (18 Dezember 2007)

Das Problem ist: Ich hab noch gar keinen Schimmer davon. Sollte man auf jedes Stockwerk eine CPU setzen? Und die dann über Profibus verbinden?

Tut mir leid, so viele Fragen!?!?!


----------



## zotos (18 Dezember 2007)

Dominik2606 schrieb:


> Um aber noch mal auf die Firma IBH Softec zurückzukommen.
> 
> Würdet ihr mir davon abraten?



Die Teile sind ja recht neu. Also musst Du etwas Geduld haben bis hier einer den Beitrag liest der damit Erfahrungen hat. Ich persönlich würde aber auf  eine Steuerung mit Ethernet zurückgreifen. Nicht wegen dem günstigen Kabel sondern wegen der Offenheit. 

Wenn Du so ein Projekt vor hast, solltest Du auch von Anfang an, an Erweiterungen und Visualisierung denken. Ich würde da Wago oder Beckhoff favorisieren.


----------



## netx1 (18 Dezember 2007)

Entschuldigung, aber wäre LON nicht passender für die Gebäudeautomation?


----------



## Dominik2606 (18 Dezember 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Die Teile sind ja recht neu. Also musst Du etwas Geduld haben bis hier einer den Beitrag liest der damit Erfahrungen hat. Ich persönlich würde aber auf eine Steuerung mit Ethernet zurückgreifen. Nicht wegen dem günstigen Kabel sondern wegen der Offenheit.
> 
> Wenn Du so ein Projekt vor hast, solltest Du auch von Anfang an, an Erweiterungen und Visualisierung denken. Ich würde da Wago oder Beckhoff favorisieren.


 
Geduld habe ich noch. Der Hauskauf wird sowieso erst Mitte nächsten Jahres passieren. 
Das mit dem Ethernet wäre natürlich auch praktisch. Und meiner Meinung nach ist das System nochmals günstiger als VIPA. Ich hab ja sogar einen PC wenn ich mich für die CX9000 (oder *S7-CX317 ) *entscheide. Und Platz spare ich auch noch, da es kompakter ist als alles andere. Ich hab mich schon ein bischen in das System von IBH Softec verguckt. Man muss dann auch nur die Komponenten kaufen, die man braucht. Bei einer S7 oder VIPA ist eigentlich viel zu viel drin, was man in einer Hausautomation gar nicht braucht, aber mitbezahlt.


----------



## zotos (18 Dezember 2007)

Dominik2606 schrieb:


> ...
> Man muss dann auch nur die Komponenten kaufen, die man braucht. Bei einer S7 oder VIPA ist eigentlich viel zu viel drin, was man in einer Hausautomation gar nicht braucht, aber mitbezahlt.


Was meinst Du mit da ist eigentlich viel zu viel drin? Speicher kann es ja nicht sein.



netx1 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber wäre LON nicht passender für die Gebäudeautomation?


Warum Entschuldigung? Wenn Du den LON passender als den Profibus und als Ethernet findest, wäre es nett wenn Du auch die Vorteile davon nennen würdest.

Ich finde Ethernet passend weil die SPS-Komponenten mit normalen PCs (die, die man eh benutzt) verbunden werden können. Also man kann dann irgendwo im Haus sitzen und die SPS Programmieren bzw. die  Visualisierung Web-basierend  aufbauen.


----------



## Dominik2606 (18 Dezember 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit da ist eigentlich viel zu viel drin? Speicher kann es ja nicht sein.



Ich denke halt das die ganzen Funktionen mehr für die Industrie gedacht sind. Das man einige Funktionen in der Hausautomation gar nicht gebrauchen kann. Vielleicht liege ich damit auch falsch


----------



## Fritz (18 Dezember 2007)

Der reine Anschaffungspreis der Steuerung von egal welchem Hersteller spielt doch sicherlich selbst dann keine Rolle wenn nur ein 'kleines' Haus 'automatisiert' werden sollte. Die grossen Brocken liegen ganz woanders. Kabelsysteme, Systemtrennung, Kurzschlusschutz, Überspannung, Notstromversorgung oder was alles noch so erforderlich ist. Geber, Fühler usw. fressen ebenso gewaltige Löcher ins Budget.
Letztlich nicht ganz unwichtig sind Stromverbräuche und dass, je zentraler es auf ein Steuergerät zusammengefasst wird desto eher und einfacher die ultimative Schwarzlichtphase erreicht wird. 
Da kommt 'heavy' was zusammen. Kleine Abschnitte redundant gestaffelt sind immer besser, bedarfsorientierter auszubauen oder zu- und abschaltbar. 

Nur mal so Erfahrungswerte unserer noch in weiten Teilen unvollständigen Anlage mit Baubeginn vor 1x-Jahren. 2 Rollen à 5km Steuerkabel waren über 3Etagen ganz schnell verlegt, was nun noch gebraucht wird sind nur kurze Stücke, wo es richtig teuer wird. Relais, Optokoppler, Baugruppen, Displays schlucken ebenfalls manchen kEuro. 

Einige Strassen weiter wurden letztes Jahr Neubauten mit EIB-Bus (den ich zwar persönlich für Schrott halte) ausgestattet. Für 8.500 Eur. steuern die Bewohner mittlerweile alle wie wild drauf los. 
Wo's natürlich eine SPS sein muss, sollte man auch eine nehmen !


----------



## firefly (19 Dezember 2007)

Dominik2606 schrieb:


> Wo findest du eigentlich solche Preise??? Ich hab jetzt die 313SC für mindestens 1.033,87 € gefunden!
> 
> Und für ein ganzes Haus wäre eine kleine 115er wahrscheinlich zu klein, oder?



Also ich weiss ja nicht wo du die Komponenten beziehst, aber der Listenpreis bei VIPA für die 313SC (313-5BF03) lautet 724.- €, die 313SC (313-6CF03)  Profibus-Master hat einen Listenpreis von 980.- €.
Auch wenn du keinen Rabatt bekommst, bin ich der Meinung dass das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis stimmt.

Einen teuren PC/SPS Adapter brauchst du auch nicht, kannste mit ner Netzwekleitung ran (Ethernet-Interface für PG/OP Kopplung) oder mit nem Green-Cable (950-0KB00) Listenpreis 50.- €.

Gruß


----------



## Dominik2606 (19 Dezember 2007)

Ich hatte bei Google nach Händlern gesucht und nur einen einzigen gefunden. Der hatte den Preis, den ich angegeben hatte!

Eventuell kann ich es über meine Firma bestellen. Denke aber nicht das das so einfach wird. Aber fragen kann ich ja mal!


----------



## edison (19 Dezember 2007)

Ist Deine Wahl jetzt auf Vipa gefallen?
Ruf doch einfach mal direkt bei Vipa an und frag nach.
Listenprise kannste ja hier im Forum erfahren.


----------



## Dominik2606 (19 Dezember 2007)

Eigentlich hab ich mich nicht für VIPA entschieden. 

Ich werde mich mal mit Beckhoff in Verbindung setzen. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, muss ich mir die CPU von IBHSoftec bestellen, da diese ja über Step7 programmiert werden kann. Die Komponenten, wie Aus-und Eingangskarten kann ich von Beckhoff beziehen. Oder liege ich da falsch? 

Macht es eigentlich mehr Sinn, über seperate Relais/Schütze zu schalten (Lampen, einige Steckdosen) und die komplette Beckhoff Steuerung auf 24 V laufen zu lassen oder lieber gleich 230V-Klemmen von Beckhoff zu nehmen, z.B. KL2602.

Was sind eigentlich die Powerklemmen, die dort angeboten werden?

Grüße!

Dominik


----------



## zotos (19 Dezember 2007)

Dominik2606 schrieb:


> Ich denke halt das die ganzen Funktionen mehr für die Industrie gedacht sind. Das man einige Funktionen in der Hausautomation gar nicht gebrauchen kann. Vielleicht liege ich damit auch falsch



Ja damit liegst Du auch falsch. Die Systeme von Beckhoff und auch die auf Beckhoff basierenden Systeme von IBH Softec sind in erster Linie für die Industrie gedacht. Und da fehelen auch keine Funktionen.


----------



## Fritz (19 Dezember 2007)

> die komplette Beckhoff Steuerung auf 24 V laufen zu lassen oder lieber gleich 230V-Klemmen von Beckhoff zu nehmen


Kann's mir ja nicht verkneifen - aber mit 230V erzielt auch jede noch so überdimensionierte Steuerung wenigstens mal einen Zyklus die Vollast  
Die Laststromkreise hingegen direkt über die Klemmen zu schalten ist irgendwo denn mal vom Kabelquerschnitt, der Phasenaufteilung oder überhaupt einer sinnvollen Lastverteilung begrenzt. Schon wenns nur so um die 10Stück 2,5mm² Kabel wären mag ja beim Neuaufbau noch gelingen an die Steuerung zu biegen, kleinere Änderungen allerdings könnten da ungleich schwieriger werden. Und mit 1,5mm² in einer Zentralverdrahtung kommt man irgendwo bei 16A knappe 15m weit - nach VDE.
In 24V hat zwei Vorteile - es ist berührungssicher und lässt sich komplett unter Spannung bearbeiten, wofür man den Nachteil einer etwa grösseren 'Flambiergefahr' (bei Fehlverdrahtung) in der Bude in Kauf nehmen muss. Zusätzlich lassen sich bei dezentraler Stromversorgungen noch recht einfach versehentliche Reihenschaltungen aufbauen die dann schon ab und zu mal eine Steuerung kosten könnten .....
Doch wer alles zugehörig farbentreu verlegt und immer schön aufpasst der wird seine Kabelbäume da nie wieder missen wollen. Ich jedenfalls würde nichts mehr ausserhalbe 'der 24V Technik' ansteuern.


----------



## Dominik2606 (19 Dezember 2007)

Und über was sollte man schalten? Schütze, Relais, vielleicht sogar Solid State Relais?


----------



## Fritz (19 Dezember 2007)

Solids sind natürlich was Feines, doch ob die die hohe Schaltfrequenz von einmal am Tag Lichtan auch schaffen ? Damit aber nun auch Ende des Sarkassmus  
Dennoch möchte ich aber ganz klar davor warnen Modelle der Gebäudeautomatisation von gewerblichen Mauern versuchen ins Eigenheim zu übertragen. So fing ich selber nämlich an bis ich einsah das dieses im Normalfall aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht möglich ist.
Da sind zuerst mal enorme Stromkosten (die erste 318 DP mit 40 Kontakten, Modem und Displayanschluss frass 1998 locker gestoppte 800kWh - was 100Watt im Dauerlauf entsprach). Das wären bei heutigen Strompreisen ca. 200Eur/ anno. Wobei 40 Kontakte nicht das Meiste sind, der jetzige Kontackt-Ausbaustand liegt weit darüber jedoch unter 50Watt Leistungsaufnahme. 
Anfangs rechnete es sich noch per Automatik erreichte Einsparungen der Automatik als Futter zusätzlicher Verbraucher weiter zuzuführen - doch auch da ist der Break even schnell erreicht. Bleibt spätestens zu dem Zeitpunkt nur noch den Verbrauch drastisch zu reduzieren. 
Gerade Relais fressen bei schlechter Dimensionierung die kiloWätte. So'n paar dicke Schütze im Ruhestromprinzip reinzuhauen wird man sich zwangsläufig schnell abgewöhnen. Klein und fein ist jedoch ungleich teurer. Da ist man immer auf tausend Kompromisse angewiesen wo es sich zusammen mit einem Nachbarn bei mir dann z.Bsp. rechnete den Automatikstrom über Solar selber zu erzeugen sowie die gesamte Rückmeldung und Überwachung zu takten um auch die gestiegene Mehrwertsteuer zu kompensieren 
Dazu der ganze Platzbedarf, Bauformen der Einzelkomponenten, Schutzbeschaltungen, usw. - alles Dinger die ohne nebenbei zwei Ingenieurbüros mit durchzufüttern kaum vorrauszuberechnen geschweige denn detailliert zu planen sind. Am Ende muss der ganze Mist noch eingemauert, verschraubt, programmiert und an manchen Stellen auch administriert werden :lol: 
Anfangen würde ich es nie wieder - wo mans aber hat bringt's ab und zu dann auch Spaß  
Beim Neu- oder Totalumbau würde ich daher alles in ganz kleine Abschnitte einteilen welche sich eventuell später auch automatisieren lassen. Dabei als wichtigsten Schritt: Eine Art Technikraum der zentral im Gebäude gelegen durch geeignete Schächte oder Kanäle von allen Seiten und Etagen her zugänglich ist. Das Ummauern der Kabelbahnen war im Altbau die grösste Hürde - auch heute noch muss dabei manches Kabel dann dreimal ums Haus gewickelt seinem Ziel zugeführt werden. Hat den Vorteil, dass bei starken Sturm die Giebel nicht wegklappen können. Weswegen frühere Generationen in dieser Gegend noch Fachwerk verbauen mussten 
Du musst dir da einfach einiges im eingebauten Zustand angucken und dann ausprobieren - das ist nur wenig vergleichbar z.Bsp. aus dem Maschinenbau bekannter SPS-Steuerungen die sich auf einen Schaltschrank reduzieren. Da hängt Wasser, Heizung, Telefon und allen möglichen Krams am Ende mit dran - was alles mit ausfällt wenns nicht redundant abgesichert wird. Ein Notbetrieb mit Notbeleuchtung ist überaus wichtig. Ein Notaus kann man hingegen sparen weil vollautomatisch von ganz alleine mit eingebaut


----------



## edison (19 Dezember 2007)

Meine neuen Lieblingsrelais von Finder, Datenblatt im Anhang.
Lassen sich von Hand feststellen, prima wenn mal die Steuerung ausfallen sollte.
Hab schon eine Reihe bei mir daheim ersetzt, prima Sache.


----------



## Fritz (19 Dezember 2007)

Die Prüftaste ist beispielsweise ein wichtiges Argument,
genauso das die auf Tragschiene mittig in Hausverteilungen passen (daraus dann leider aber immer noch unisoliert hervorschielen).
Zusätzlich gut das die in einer Reihe mit 12TE bei 3 Sicherungen im 9-er Pack einigermasen logisch auf drei Phasen zu verteilen sind. 
Besser wäre noch wenn die billiger wären, doch auch so sammelten sich davon auch bei mir einige 'Meter' an. 
Einzig bisheriges Manko welches auftrat: Verschiedentlich schon verabschiedete sich die LED bzw. Schutzdiode da unverhofft im Kurzschluss. Ist dann jeweils schwer zu finden welche es genau war


----------



## IBHsoftec GmbH (20 Dezember 2007)

Dominik2606 schrieb:


> Eigentlich hab ich mich nicht für VIPA entschieden.
> 
> Ich werde mich mal mit Beckhoff in Verbindung setzen. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, muss ich mir die CPU von IBHSoftec bestellen, da diese ja über Step7 programmiert werden kann. Die Komponenten, wie Aus-und Eingangskarten kann ich von Beckhoff beziehen. Oder liege ich da falsch?


Hallo Dominik,
das hast Du richtig verstanden. Die _*S7-CX*_ SPS kannst Du bei uns bestellen z.B im *Onlineshop* und alle Klemmen direkt bei der Fa. Beckhoff.
Zum Programmieren reicht ein normales Netzwerkkabel. Die Programmierung kann mit Step®7, Step®7Lite(nur *S7-CX317* und *S7-CX317S*) und *S7 für Windows®* erfolgen.
Einen Applikationsbericht findest du *hier*.


----------



## Dominik2606 (20 Dezember 2007)

Ich habe mich inzwischen für die CPU von IBHSoftec entschieden. Wie kann ich es aber in der Step7 in die Hardware einfügen. Ich habe die ganzen Module von Beckhoff und die CPU von IBHSoftec ja gar nicht drin im Katalog.


----------



## IBHsoftec GmbH (20 Dezember 2007)

Dominik2606 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich inzwischen für die CPU von IBHSoftec entschieden. Wie kann ich es aber in der Step7 in die Hardware einfügen. Ich habe die ganzen Module von Beckhoff und die CPU von IBHSoftec ja gar nicht drin im Katalog.


Hallo Dominik,
die Konfiguration der CPU und des CPs erfolgt mit dem Step®7 Harware Konfgurator:






Die Konfiguration der E/A Baugruppen erfolgt mit dem mitgelieferten Beckhoff Twin Cat Systemmanager:





*Symbole* 
Um Doppeldokumentation zu vermeiden und Symbole wiederverwenden zu können, existiert ein Konverter, der es ermöglicht, Step®7 Symbole aus Symboltabellen (*.SEQ) Dateien in IO-Tasks umzusetzen und auch umgekehrt Symbole aus IO-Tasks in Symboltabellen zu wandeln.
Hierzu dient das Werkzeug 'Task2Seq', das es erlaubt, Tasks mit Inhalten von Symboltabellen anzulegen oder zu aktualisieren. Ebenso ist es möglich, aus bestehenden Tasks Symboltabellen zu erzeugen.

Das Handbuch findest Du hier.


----------



## dj999 (20 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ich stand auch vor der Frage, welche Steuerung ich für die Automatisierung meines Hauses einsetzen sollte. Da ich mich mit der S7-Programmierung bereits ein wenig auskenne, habe ich mir eine S7-CX317 Steuerung von IBHsoftec gekauft.

Die Argumente dafür waren:
- kostenlose Programmierung mit Step7lite
- alle Beckhoffklemmen können direkt (ohne zusätzlichen Profibuskoppler) angeschlossen werden
- ich kann für die Visualisierung den integrierten Webserver benutzen

Meine Rolladenmotoren werde ich mit den Triacklemmen KL2722 ansteuern, einige ausgewählte Lampen schließe ich an Dimmerklemmen KL2761. Die Fensterkontakte und alle Taster kommen an digitale Eingangsklemmen.

Eventuell baue ich in den Keller noch einen Buskoppler mit ein paar Klemmen zur Erfassung der Heizugstemperaturen, dieser wird dann über Ethernet mit der Steuerung verbunden.


----------



## Dominik2606 (21 Dezember 2007)

Hab jetzt noch mal ne doofe Frage?!

Ich kann ja nicht alle Kabel in einen Technikraum ziehen, wo die SPS dann sitzen soll, z.B. im Keller. Das wären ja Unmengen von Kabeln, die ich ziehen müsste. Ich dachte daran, auf jedes Stockwerk einen Verteiler zu setzen. Gibt es da was von Beckhoff oder müsste ich wirklich auf jeden Stock eine extra SPS setzen und diese dann über einen CP vernetzen? 

@fritz: Noch mal zu den Finder Relais. Was macht es für einen Unterschied, ob ich diese Relais benutze oder gleich die Steckklemmen von Beckhoff. Da gibt es ja auch alles möglich. Powerklemmen (ich denke mal die sind wie normale Relais), Dimmerklemmen, Triacs,... Wahrscheinlich hab ich dich da nur falsch verstanden.


----------



## IBHsoftec GmbH (21 Dezember 2007)

Dominik2606 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt noch mal ne doofe Frage?!
> 
> Ich kann ja nicht alle Kabel in einen Technikraum ziehen, wo die SPS dann sitzen soll, z.B. im Keller. Das wären ja Unmengen von Kabeln, die ich ziehen müsste. Ich dachte daran, auf jedes Stockwerk einen Verteiler zu setzen. Gibt es da was von Beckhoff oder müsste ich wirklich auf jeden Stock eine extra SPS setzen und diese dann über einen CP vernetzen?


Hallo Dominik,
schau mal bei Beckhoff unter 
EtherCAT-Komponenten/Interfaces, Antriebstechnik 
http://www.beckhoff.de/german/EtherCAT/baugr.htm

und dann bei Switches:
http://www.beckhoff.de/german/pccards/cu2008.htm
oder 
http://www.beckhoff.de/german/pccards/cu2016.htm


----------



## dj999 (21 Dezember 2007)

Dominik2606 schrieb:


> Ich kann ja nicht alle Kabel in einen Technikraum ziehen, wo die SPS dann sitzen soll, z.B. im Keller. Das wären ja Unmengen von Kabeln, die ich ziehen müsste. Ich dachte daran, auf jedes Stockwerk einen Verteiler zu setzen. Gibt es da was von Beckhoff oder müsste ich wirklich auf jeden Stock eine extra SPS setzen und diese dann über einen CP vernetzen?



Hallo,

also ich werde so viele Leitungen wie möglich direkt zur SPS legen, entfernte IO's wie z.B. im Keller verbinde ich über normales Ethernet, das sowieso im ganzen Haus verlegt wird, mit der Steuerung. Hierzu verwende ich einen BK9050, an den dann K-Bus Klemmen gesteckt werden. Das alles kann man recht einfach im TwinCat Systemmanager konfigurieren und aus dem S7-Programm heraus ansprechen.
Da bei der Hausautomatisierung die Geschwindigkeit keine große Rolle spielt, werde ich in erster Linie K-Bus Klemmen einbauen, weil diese weniger Strom verbrauchen als entsprechende EtherCAT-Klemmen. Außerdem sind z.B. die Dimmerklemmen noch nicht für EtherCAT verfügbar.

Gruß dj999


----------



## Dominik2606 (21 Dezember 2007)

IBHsoftec GmbH schrieb:


> Hallo Dominik,
> schau mal bei Beckhoff unter
> EtherCAT-Komponenten/Interfaces, Antriebstechnik
> http://www.beckhoff.de/german/EtherCAT/baugr.htm
> ...


 
Aber wenn ich doch einen Switch nehme, müsste ich auf jede Etage eine eigene SPS setzen? Und diese dann per Ethernet über den Switch verbinden?!

Ich dachte, es gibt einen Koppler, den ich in jeden Verteiler setze, meine Busklemmen dazu. Nur ein Ethernet-Kabel zur SPS in den Keller. Und fertig.


----------



## dj999 (21 Dezember 2007)

Dominik2606 schrieb:


> Ich dachte, es gibt einen Koppler, den ich in jeden Verteiler setze, meine Busklemmen dazu. Nur ein Ethernet-Kabel zur SPS in den Keller. Und fertig.



Genau so ist es, du brauchst nicht für jede Etage eine eigene SPS. Eine Steuerung im Keller ist ausreichend, an diese kannst du über einen ganz normalen Ethernet-Switch dann Buskoppler (z.B. BK9000 oder BK9050) mit weiteren Klemmen anschließen.

Bei Beckhoff gibt es übrigens ein pdf-file zur Gebäudeautomation, auf Seite 7 ist dort eine ähnliche Konfiguration abgebildet.


----------



## Dominik2606 (25 Dezember 2007)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die reichhaltige Unterstützung bei der Hardware-Auswahl. Ich werde diese Steuerung von IBH im nächsten Jahr bestellen. Ausserdem von Beckhoff 8-fach Ein-und Ausgangsklemmen. Dazu noch 1-2 Buskoppler BK9050 oder BK9000. Ausserdem noch einige Relais von Finder.

Bis es soweit ist, versuche ich mich etwas im Programmieren. Ich habe einige S7-Einsteigerfragen: Ich habe in meiner Lehrzeit leider nur S5 gelernt und mit S7 noch nicht so viel Erfahrung.

Ich bekomme es zwar ohne Probleme hin, den OB1, FB, FC zu programmieren. Aber wann benutze ich einen FB und wann einen FC. Ich habe schon erkannt, das im FC ein Instanz-DB angehängt ist. Aber brauche ich so etwas überhaupt für eine Haussteuerung? Wie sollte ich die FB's/FC's am besten aufteilen? Soll ich für jeden Raum einen eigenen Baustein nehmen oder für jede Funktion (Licht, Rolladen, Steckdosen).


Hier mal ein Beispiel wie ich eine Lampe programmiert habe:

 X(    
      U(    
      U     "Taster 2"
      L     S5T#500MS



      SA    T      1
      NOP   0
      NOP   0
      NOP   0
      U     T      1
      )     
      FP    M    100.0
      )     
      X     "Licht 1"
      =     "Licht 1"


Reichen mir so eigentlich meine Timer aus? Wenn ich jede Lampe so programmieren muss, könnte es eng werden, oder? Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## Ludewig (25 Dezember 2007)

Lol Lol Lol Lol


----------



## Dominik2606 (25 Dezember 2007)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Lol Lol Lol Lol



DANKE für den sinnvollen Beitrag!!!


----------



## Ludewig (25 Dezember 2007)

Nur als Einstieg in eine moderne Programmierung:
Nimm für normale Ein- und Ausschaltverzögerungen IEC-Timer:
1. Es gibt wenig Beschränkungen bzgl. deren Anzahl.
2. Es gehen mehr als die kranken 2 Siemensstunden.


----------



## MSB (25 Dezember 2007)

Ich hol schon mal Poppkorn, dieser Thread hat das Zeug,
wieder in einer Grundsatzdiskussion zu landen !

Evtl. solltest du bevor du konkret anfängst, erstmal das durcharbeiten:
http://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm

Zumindest die ganzen Grundlagenkapitel.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Dominik2606 (26 Dezember 2007)

Und wo finde ich diese Timer? Ist es eigentlich sinnvoll so zu programmieren,wie in meinem Beispiel?


----------



## ANo (26 Dezember 2007)

Dominik2606 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Beispiel wie ich eine Lampe programmiert habe:
> 
> X(
> U(
> ...


 
Hi,
für eine Lampe wird

U     "Taster"
FP    "Flanlenmerker"
X     "Lampe"
=     "Lampe"

vollkommen ausreichen. Die Baugruppen haben hardwaremaßig eine Verzöggerung von 1,5-4,5ms so daß  in der Regel keine Entprellung notwendig ist.

Ich verwende eine Wago SPS mit 3ms Eingangsbaugruppen. 1A Funktion.

Zum Programmaufbau:
Am Besten Funktionen schreiben für jede Aufgabe:
 - Rolläden
 - Licht
 - Dimmer
 - Zentralbefehle (Abwesenheit, Alle Rolläden schliessen, ...)

Würde ich noch mal das Ganze machen, kämme bei mir keine SPS mehr ins Haus. Es scheint zwar auf dem ersten Blick günstiger zu sein als EIB, rechnet man aber die Zeit die man mit Programmieren und Umprogrammieren "verdaddelt" - löhnt es sich nicht.
Und sollte ich das Haus mal verkaufen, wird der Käufer, der wahrscheinlich keine SPS-Programmierer sein wird, nicht sonderlich begeistert sein wenn mal was geändert werden müß oder ein Problem auftritt.

gruß
Alex


----------



## MSB (26 Dezember 2007)

@ANo
Was hast du denn in deinem trauten Heim alles Automatisiert?
Weil nur wg. ein paar Rolläden und Lampen langweilt sich doch die SPS.

Auch EIB und Co. ist nur so gut wie die Projektdokumentation.
Wenn die bei deinem Wago-Controller passt, und du den späteren Hauskäufer mitlieferst,
dann können da genau so viele mit umgehen wie mit Eib und Co.

Auch an Eib brauchst du einen "normalen" Elektriker wohl eher nicht ranlassen.


Die Verkabelung der meisten Einfamilienhäuser und Co. ist im Regelfall doch ohnehin unter aller Sau.
Entweder es wurde von einer Firma gemacht -> Sparzwang, evtl. ein wenig Dokumentation
oder es wurde schwarz gemacht -> Sparzwang, alles so hingedreht das es passt, null Dokumentation.

Insofern würde ich ein Haus ohnehin nur unverkabel kaufen.


@Dominik


> Ist es eigentlich sinnvoll so zu programmieren,wie in meinem Beispiel?


Frag 100 SPS-Programmierer, und du bekommst soviele Antworten wie es Möglichkeiten gibt sowas zu programmieren.



> Und wo finde ich diese Timer?


Datei - Öffnen - Bibliotheken - StandardLibrary - SystemFunction? - SFB4/5

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Dominik2606 (26 Dezember 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Datei - Öffnen - Bibliotheken - StandardLibrary - SystemFunction? - SFB4/5



Ich habs zwar eingefügt, allerdings läuft der Timer nicht. Der schaltet immer sofort durch und die Zeit wird nicht berücksichtigt. Woran kann es liegen. Hab einen DB erstellt und auch alles im OB1 aufgerufen.


----------



## volta (26 Dezember 2007)

*Hausautomation Keine SPS besser EIB*

im Normalfall gibt es direkt für das intelligente elektrische Haus den EIB.
Er kommt ohne zentrale Steuerung (Ausfallsicherheit) aus und hat alle wichtigen Komponenten als Geräte im Unterputzformat.

Rollos Jalousien Heizung Dachfenster etc. sind standardmäßige Anwendugen und wenn es steuerungstechnisch ganz verrückt zu gehen soll, gibt es auch mittlerweile EIB- SPS (kleine logische Steuerungen die mit EIB Telegrammen klar kommen) 

Auch Anbindungen an das WWW und die sogenannten Notruf- SMS (wenn die Kühltruhe kaputt ist und sie es selbst noch merkt) oder die Steuerfunktion per Handy mit dem Klappbett aus der Werbung sind standardmäßig integriert.

Teuer bleibt es sowieso, zumindest kostete die Installation mehr als die klassische Lichtschaltervariante.


----------



## HDD (26 Dezember 2007)

Hi Volta,
nebenbei gibt es nicht nur EIB für sowas!

HDD


----------



## Dominik2606 (26 Dezember 2007)

Ich möchte aber kein EIB, ich werde die SPS einbauen. Meiner Meinung nach hat man so viel mehr Möglichkeiten.

Ausserdem habe ich S5-Erfahrung, ich habe nur einige Umstiegs-Probleme auf S7.


----------



## MW (27 Dezember 2007)

volta schrieb:


> im Normalfall gibt es direkt für das intelligente elektrische Haus den EIB.
> Er kommt ohne zentrale Steuerung (Ausfallsicherheit) aus und hat alle wichtigen Komponenten als Geräte im Unterputzformat.


Ausfallsicherheit --> LOL Kann man auch mit SPS machen, wird halt nur nen bißchen Preisintensiver   



volta schrieb:


> Teuer bleibt es sowieso, zumindest kostete die Installation mehr als die klassische Lichtschaltervariante.


 
Genau, aber der Satz: "Das ganze Haus wird über ein SPS-System mit Dezentraler Peripherie über Profinet gesteuert." hört sich bei verkaufsgesprächen viel besser an, als "Das Haus wird mit EIB gesteuert." 
Mit dem EIB begriff können viele Mitmenschen was anfangen, aber frag mal jemanden (nicht Elektriker) was ne SPS is :shock:. Das kann doch den Wert eines Gebäudes doch schon erhöhen


----------



## zotos (27 Dezember 2007)

MW schrieb:


> ---
> Genau, aber der Satz: "Das ganze Haus wird über ein SPS-System mit Dezentraler Peripherie über Profinet gesteuert." hört sich bei verkaufsgesprächen viel besser an, als "Das Haus wird mit EIB gesteuert."
> Mit dem EIB begriff können viele Mitmenschen was anfangen, aber frag mal jemanden (nicht Elektriker) was ne SPS is :shock:. Das kann doch den Wert eines Gebäudes doch schon erhöhen



Also ich glaube nicht das dies wirklich in einem hohen Umfang in die Bewertung von ein Haus einfließt. Ich vermute das einige Interessenten das als toll empfinden und andere dies als bedenklich betrachten. 

EIB bieten ja wenigstens noch ein paar Handwerker an. Aber Wenn ein Laie so ein Haus hat und ein Problem hat oder eine Änderung braucht ruft der dann einen Automatisierer und zahlt die Entsprechenden Stundensätze?

Selbst einige Firmen, haben Probleme das sie in Ihrem Umkreis keinen schnellen Support haben (bzw. den erst suchen müssen).
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=17221

Wenn jemand Spaß daran hat soll er sein Haus mit einer SPS Ausstatten. Damit einen höheren Verkaufspreis im Vergleich zu EIB zu erzielen halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## MW (27 Dezember 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> EIB bieten ja wenigstens noch ein paar Handwerker an. Aber Wenn ein Laie so ein Haus hat und ein Problem hat oder eine Änderung braucht ruft der dann einen Automatisierer und zahlt die Entsprechenden Stundensätze?
> 
> Selbst einige Firmen, haben Probleme das sie in Ihrem Umkreis keinen schnellen Support haben (bzw. den erst suchen müssen).


 
Seh es mal so rum: Neuer Kundenkreis für die Branche bzw. für dich  



zotos schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Spaß daran hat soll er sein Haus mit einer SPS Ausstatten. Damit einen höheren Verkaufspreis im Vergleich zu EIB zu erzielen halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.


 
Ein anderes Problem ist ja auch die Schnelllebigkeit der Software und Hardware in der Industrie. Wer kann sagen das die verbauten Komponenten im falle eines Defektes noch in 20 - 30 Jahren verfügbar sind. Schalter und Co. werden nicht auslaufen. Denn ich hätte nicht wirklich lust darauf, meine Hausinstallation dann umzubauen nur weil ein Teil nicht Verfügbar bzw. sau teuer geworden ist.

Fazit: Hausinstallation mit SPS ermöglicht vieles, hat aber auch etliche tücken


----------



## Dominik2606 (27 Dezember 2007)

Dominik2606 schrieb:


> Ich habs zwar eingefügt, allerdings läuft der Timer nicht. Der schaltet immer sofort durch und die Zeit wird nicht berücksichtigt. Woran kann es liegen. Hab einen DB erstellt und auch alles im OB1 aufgerufen.



Leider hat mir keiner meine Frage beantwortet!


----------



## MSB (27 Dezember 2007)

@dominik
Zeig mal deinen Aufruf, deinen Instanz-DB...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Dominik2606 (27 Dezember 2007)

Ich habs nicht mehr gespeichert. Nachdems nach viel Probieren nicht funktioniert hat, hab ich erstmal mit normalen Timern weitergearbeitet.

Ich habs im OB1 aufgerufen. Ausserdem hatte ich einen Instanz-DB erstellt. Und in dem waren glaub ich die Timer-Daten?!


----------



## Dominik2606 (27 Dezember 2007)

Ich habs jetzt noch mal alles erstellt. 

Ich habe einen SFB4 eingefügt. Einen Instanz-DB4 dazu. Dort habe ich bei PT eine Zeit von T#500ms angegeben.

Im OB1 wird der SFB4 mit passendem DB4 aufgerufen.

Im FB1 habe ich den SFB4 auch eingefügt, dort stehen aber keine Parameter drin.


----------



## MSB (27 Dezember 2007)

Ja und, mit welchem Ergebnis?

Mir fällt da gerade noch was ein:
Testet du mit einer realen CPU oder mit PLCSim?

Bei PLCSim solltest du folgendes beachten:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=9616

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Dominik2606 (27 Dezember 2007)

Ja, ich teste wirklich mit PLCSim. Das Update kann ich nicht installieren, da meine Software es schon integriert hat.


----------



## Dominik2606 (27 Dezember 2007)

Achso, ja, das Ergebnis ist das selbe wie vorher. Es blinkt ganz schnell wenn ich den Eingang setze. Wo muss ich denn eigentlich die Parameter eingeben?
Ich kann sie ja mehrfach setzen: Einmal beim Aufruf im OB1, dann im FB, wo ich den SFB eingebaut habe und im Instanz-DB vom SFB. Was ist da richtig?!

Sorry, ich bin grad etwas verwirrt?!:???:


----------



## MSB (27 Dezember 2007)

Kannst du dieses Projekt mal Posten?



> Einmal beim Aufruf im OB1, dann im FB, wo ich den SFB eingebaut habe und im Instanz-DB vom SFB


Deswegen bin ich nun etwas verwirrt, bzw. kann nicht so ganz nachvollziehen was du da eigentlich gemacht hast.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Dominik2606 (28 Dezember 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Kannst du dieses Projekt mal Posten?



Hier ist es! Aber bitte keine doofen Kommentare, es ist mein erster S7 Versuch.


----------



## MSB (28 Dezember 2007)

Problematik ganz klar,
du hast 2 TON's verwendet einmal im OB1, und 1x im FB1.

Das alleine wäre noch kein Problem, aber du hast für beide denselben Instanz-DB verwendet (DB4).
Nun hast du 2 Möglichkeiten:
- Einfach oberhalb von SFB4 einen anderen DB hinzuschreiben z.B. DB5 ...
- Dich mit Multiinstanzen zu beschäftigen

Ich habe in deinen FB1 den SFB4 mal als Multiinstanz aufgerufen (STAT beachten).
Anhang anzeigen 3540


Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MSB (28 Dezember 2007)

Noch ein Hinweis:
Du bist auf eine Schwäche des FUP-Editors reingefallen.

Siehe Bild:
Wichtig auch: Ich habe den SFB4 durch den SFB5 ersetzt.
Netzwerk 1 hast du, und Netzwerk 2/3 entspräche dem was du eingentlich haben wolltest.




Mfg
Manuel


----------



## edison (28 Dezember 2007)

Mal vorweg, bei mir werkelt eine Vipa Speed7 zur Hausautomation und die würde ich morgen am Tag wieder einsetzen 

Die Entprellung der Tasten kannst Du weglassen

```
U "Taster"
FP "Flanlenmerker"
X "Lampe"
= "Lampe"
```
 
schaltet meine Badezimmerbeleuchtung seit Monaten einwandfrei.
500ms sind Ewigkeiten für nen Tastendruck 
(Da kannste auch EIB nehmen )


----------



## Dominik2606 (28 Dezember 2007)

@MSB:

Danke für die Hilfe, ich denke man merkt, das ich Einsteiger bin.

@edison:

Ich habs mir auch schon überlegt, es ohne Entprellung zu machen. So gut für die Verbraucher ist es wahrscheinlich nicht, aber ich spare mir Programmierarbeit und Speicherplatz.

Einer sagt, du kannst die Entprellung weglassen, der andere sagt, man braucht es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Dominik2606 (28 Dezember 2007)

*Multiinstanz?*

Noch mal eine Frage zur Multiinstanz:

Soweit funktioniert es mit dem TOF (SFB4). Ich habe den FB1 nur mit Variablen (#) bestückt. Die verwendeten Ein-und Ausgänge habe ich im OB 1 angegeben. Wenn ich jetzt allerdings nicht nur mit e0.0 den a0.0 schalten will, sondern z.B. mit e0.1 den a0.1 oder dem e1.3 den a5.4, wo muss ich es angeben? Auch im OB1? Ich hatte nämlich im neuen Netzwerk die Ein-und Ausgänge angegeben, aber es schalteten immer beide Ausgänge.

Mache ich etwas falsch oder geht das gar nicht?

Ich hab mein Programm noch mal drangehängt. So funktioniert es. Wie kann ich einen zweiten Ausgang mit einem anderen Eingang setzen?

DANKE ÜBRIGENS FÜR DIE HILFE, DAS IST ECHT EIN KLASSE FORUM!!!


----------



## MSB (28 Dezember 2007)

Also prinzipiell bin ich auch der Meinung das man auf die Entprellung ohne weiters verzichten kann.
Um das Kontaktfedern abzufangen ist im Normalfall die in der Eingangs-Baugruppe eingebaute
Entprellung von ca. 3ms eigentlich ausreichend sein sollte.


Hier mal im Anhang ein Beispiel wie man (ich) sowas machen würde,
allerdings würde ich wie gesagt höchstwahrscheinlich die Entprellung weglassen.

Anhang anzeigen 3559


Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Dominik2606 (29 Dezember 2007)

@MSB:

Es funktioniert leider nicht. Muss man nicht den FB1 noch aufrufen?


----------



## MSB (29 Dezember 2007)

Es funktioniert schon, wenn du den SFB5 im FB1 wieder eine Zeit vorgibst.
Bei dem Anwendungsfall würde ich sagen T#100ms, und das direkt an den Timer,
dann klappts auch mit der Funktion!

Grund:
Da du den Zeitwert direkt aus der Instanz lädst, wurde diese durch die Neuerzeugung der selben zu T#0ms (Initialwert).
Und bei T#0ms macht der Timer gar nichts mehr.

Der FB1 wird 3x im FB10 als Multiinstanz aufgerufen .

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Dominik2606 (29 Dezember 2007)

Super, jetzt hab ich es auch kapiert! DANKE!!!

Da merkt man halt das du der Profi bist und ich erst der Anfänger!


----------



## Andy258 (2 Januar 2008)

Hallo und ein gutes neues Jahr 2008!:grin: 

Ich hätte da auch noch mal ne Frage im Bezug auf die Verdrahtung. Wie habt ihr es mit Temperaturfühlern gemacht (z. B. PT100)? 
-Messumformer direkt hinter den PT100?
-Messumformer im Schaltschrank angebracht und mit abgeschirmter Leitung bis dorthin verdrahtet?
-PT100 direkt auf die Eingangskarte der SPS?
Frag mich schon lange welche Möglichkeit die bessere ist.:???: 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## edison (2 Januar 2008)

> Frag mich schon lange welche Möglichkeit die bessere ist.


Na PT1000, da ist der Leitungswiderstand vernachlässigbar.
Dazu kommt bei mir ein Multiplexer und Wandler auf 0-10V von Rinck


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Direkt auf die eingangskarte der SPS.
Funktioniert bei mir seit Monaten Problemlos.
(Leitung 3X0,75, nicht abgeschirmt, hatte gerade nichts anderes... 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## vierlagig (2 Januar 2008)

wozu auch geschirmt, pt100 sind widerstandswerte, da sind schirmungen m.E. rausgeschmissenes geld, dann doch lieber die dritte und/oder vierte ader mit dazu genommen und gut ist ...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 Januar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wozu auch geschirmt, pt100 sind widerstandswerte, da sind schirmungen m.E. rausgeschmissenes geld, dann doch lieber die dritte und/oder vierte ader mit dazu genommen und gut ist ...


Manche Hersteller schreiben Geschirmte leitungen vor, warum auch immer... 
3 Adern habe ich, deshalb ja 3X0,75 und nicht 3G0,75 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 Januar 2008)

hallo,
@ vierlagig: nicht dein ernst


----------



## zotos (2 Januar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wozu auch geschirmt, pt100 sind widerstandswerte, da sind schirmungen m.E. rausgeschmissenes geld, dann doch lieber die dritte und/oder vierte ader mit dazu genommen und gut ist ...



Das ist doch Quatsch.

Da wird doch ein Strom und eine Spannung zu einem Widerstandswert "vereint".

Und bei Strom- und/oder Spannungssignalen in der Messtechnik ist eine Schirmen "manchmal" sehr wichtig.


----------



## vierlagig (2 Januar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Das ist doch Quatsch.
> 
> Da wird doch ein Strom und eine Spannung zu einem Widerstandswert "vereint".
> 
> Und bei Strom- und/oder Spannungssignalen in der Messtechnik ist eine Schirmen "manchmal" sehr wichtig.



da es sich aber bei der eingangskarte als z.b. vierleiter-messung verdrahtete anwendung um eine konstant stromquelle handelt, ist der mögliche einfluß durch induktion etc. zu vernachlässigen ...


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 Januar 2008)

hallo,
@ vierlagig: das glaubst du doch selber nicht


----------



## zotos (2 Januar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> da es sich aber bei der eingangskarte als z.b. vierleiter-messung verdrahtete anwendung um eine konstant stromquelle handelt, ist der mögliche einfluß durch induktion etc. zu vernachlässigen ...


Wie lange ist Dein Letzter EMV Kurs her?

Auch wenn es in den meisten Fällen keine nennenswerten Störungen bei vierleiter Messungen kommt und je nach Anwendung fällt das überhaupt nicht ins Gewicht.

Es gibt nun mal auch Messungen wo selbst solche Störungen nicht akzeptabel sind.

Und wie bereits erwähnt raten viele Hersteller zur Verwendung von abgeschirmten Leitungen.


			
				testo schrieb:
			
		

> Leitungsisolation. Generell wird eine geschirmte Leitung empfohlen


Quelle


----------



## vierlagig (2 Januar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Es gibt nun mal auch Messungen wo selbst solche Störungen nicht akzeptabel sind.



bei solchen messungen würde ich aber von einem PT100 absehen ... wir reden hier ... wenn ich das topic richtig deute ... von HAUSautomation :!:


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 Januar 2008)

hallo,
@ vierlagig: nimm deinen elektronischen duspol und halte es gegen eine leuchtstoffröhre mit evg.


----------



## zotos (2 Januar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> bei solchen messungen würde ich aber von einem PT100 absehen ... wir reden hier ... wenn ich das topic richtig deute ... von HAUSautomation :!:



Also genau so wie Du Dich winden kannst, kann man auch einen Fall konstruieren wo es zu Störungen führt.

Fiktion:
Eine Solaranlage auf dem Dach, Heizung im Keller. Die Temperatur im Solarmodul wird benötigt um die Reglung mit Infos zu füttern.

Weil man eh eine Leitung auf den Speicher legen muss legt man räumlich parallel zur Temperaturfühlerleitung noch eine Wechselspannungsleitung weil der Speicher ausgebaut wird. Da ist man schnell bei 30 Metern. 

Der Rest vom Altbau (=dicke Wände) läuft mit PowerLAN und auch auf dem Speicher wo das neue Arbeitszimmer hinkommt will man das nutzen. Nur um der Frage vorzubeugen: Netzwerksleitung geht nicht da der DSL Router im Wohnzimmer steht und der Aufwand zu groß ist.

Dieser Fall wahrscheinlich zu einer erheblichen Verfälschung des Signals führen.



zotos schrieb:


> ...
> Auch wenn es in den meisten Fällen keine nennenswerten Störungen bei vierleiter Messungen kommt und es je nach Anwendung überhaupt nicht ins Gewicht fällt.
> 
> Es gibt nun mal auch Messungen wo selbst solche Störungen nicht akzeptabel sind.
> ...


----------



## Dominik2606 (8 Januar 2008)

Ich hab zur Heizungsregelung noch mal eine Frage!

Ich hab zu Hause Honeywell Rondostat HR-20 E. Das sind Heizungsregler, die ich an jedem Heizkörper dranhabe. Die haben auch eine Schnittstelle an der Seite. Es ist doch bestimmt möglich, diese Regler an die SPS anzuschließen. Da brauch ich keine Regelung mehr zu programmieren, sondern gebe an der SPS über Touchpanel nur die Soll-Temperatur an.

Hat jemand damit Erfahrung? Ich habe ja nicht mal eine Anschlußbelegung von dieser Schnittstelle.


----------



## edison (8 Januar 2008)

Anschaffen würde ich keine Rondostaten, Stellantriebe kommen da sicherlich günstiger.
Auch zu berücksichtigen wäre, das die Raumtemperaturerfassung gleich neben dem Heizkörper sicherlich alles andere als vorteilhaft ist.
Bei vorhandenen Reglern käme ich aber auch in verlegenheit 

Mit einer CPU wäre solch ein Regler sicherlich zu greifen, siehe:
http://www.cornelius-consult.de/hr20_doc.txt

Die Schnittstelle ist eine 232er, für jeden Regler eine Schnittstellenbaugruppe wird teuer, da könnte man aber hiermit arbeiten:
http://www.elv.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=74&detail=10&detail2=3563
dann fehlt noch die Pegelwandlung auf 3V

Ob der Aufwand lohnt?
Auf der Gegenseite steht ein abzufragender PT100/1000 und ein Stellantrieb, der mit einem Bit angesteuert werden kann.
Dazu ein Funktionsbaustein, der nicht gekauft werden muß.


----------



## maxi (8 Januar 2008)

Ich find es kommt sehr drauf an was man kann.
Ich würd halt eine Siemens 300/400 benutzen weil ich mich top damit auskenne und eine hausprogrammierung Spielerei ist. Bei anderen System ständ ich auf den Schlauch.

Also kauf das wo du dich am besten auskennst.


----------



## Martin555 (9 Januar 2008)

edison schrieb:


> U "Taster"
> FP "Flanlenmerker"
> X "Lampe"
> = "Lampe"
> ...


 
Möchte mal zum Vergleich der Programmiersprachen zeigen, wie man das in ST bei einem Beckhoff CX9000 mit TwinCAT programmiert:

--------------------------------------------------
PROGRAM MAIN

VAR
LichtOGBad : FB_Light; (* fertige Funktion für ein Licht oder eine schaltbare Steckdose *)
END_VAR


LichtOGBad ( bOn:= Licht_Zentral_An, bOff:= Licht_Zentral_Aus, bToggle:= OG_Bad_Taster_links, bLight => LichtOGBad );
--------------------------------------------------

Oder kurz: Der Taster OG_Bad_Taster_links schaltet die Lampe ein / aus, alle Taster mit der Zentral-Funktion schalten die Lampe ebenfalls.

Das war's. Prellung usw. wird alles im fix und fertigen Funktionsbaustein FB_Light aus der Beckhoff Lib abgefangen.


----------



## MSB (9 Januar 2008)

Wenns denn so angeht werf ich noch Mitsubishi-AWL in den Raum:
Natürlich ohne die imho unnötige Entprellung!


```
LDP X0
ALT Y0
```

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Acidburn0815 (12 Januar 2008)

*Meine Grundsätzliche Meinung*

Also das die Hausautomation eine beinahe reine ansichtssache ist, kristallisiert sich ja aus den meisten beiträgen heraus! 

Ich persönlich würde auf grund meines berufs auch eher zu einer sps als zum EIB-System greifen, weil man selber sehr viel flexibler sein kann, und man meiner meinung nach den automationsprozess auch in kleineren schritten durchführn kann! 

Ich bin jetzt noch weit davon entfernt mir ein haus zu bauen oder eines zu kaufen, und kann deshalb auch was die kosten angeht nur schätzen, aber wenn man (ich) davon ausgeht, dass ich installation und software selber machen kann, lässt sich da schon geldsparen! Wenn man alles von einer firma machen lassen würde, ja dann würde das haus und das grundstück wohl etwas kleiner ausfallen, um die kosten wieder herein zu holen! 

Ich perönlich würde für die entscheidung für ein system auch den anschluss möglicher multimediasysteme  bzw. pc-basierender systeme mit einbeziehn!  
Meine wahl wäre eine kombination aus sps und einer pc-basierenden steuerung! 
Die sps erledigt die grundfunktionen wie licht,strom,heizung usw, und
das PC-System kann den rest erledigen (multimedia usw.)! So ist man auch relativ zukunftssicher! Das PC-System ist leicht und schnell erweiterbar!

Ich glaub im bezug Prozesssicherheit fährt man mit einer sps sicher ganz gut! auch wenn man gewisse schutzmechanismen vorsehn muss, kann dann eigentlich im laufenden betrieb nicht mehr viel passiern! klar können komponenten kaputt gehn, aber im privaten bereich ist die belastung und benutzung lange nicht so hoch und stark wie in der industrie! und dafür sind die meisten sps-komponenten schließlich ausgelegt!

naja das ist halt meine meinung! bin ja für konstruktive kritik offen!!

mfg 
Gerald​


----------



## Andy258 (12 Januar 2008)

Acidburn0815 schrieb:


> Also das die Hausautomation eine beinahe reine ansichtssache ist, kristallisiert sich ja aus den meisten beiträgen heraus!​
> 
> 
> Ich persönlich würde auf grund meines berufs auch eher zu einer sps als zum EIB-System greifen, weil man selber sehr viel flexibler sein kann, und man meiner meinung nach den automationsprozess auch in kleineren schritten durchführn kann!​
> ...


 
Der Meinung schließ ich mich voll und ganz an


----------



## edison (12 Januar 2008)

> das PC-System kann den rest erledigen (multimedia usw.)! So ist man auch relativ zukunftssicher! Das PC-System ist leicht und schnell erweiterbar!


 
Leider ist das, was in dieser Richtung verfügbar ist alles andere als ausgereift.
Die vielversprechenste Lösung wäre meiner Meinung nach LinuxMCE.
Aber bis das benutzbar ist, ziehen bestimmt noch mindestens 2-3Jahre ins Land.
Und bevor das passiert, ist eine Microsoftlösung auf dem Markt, die zwar schlechter aber dafür benutzbar ist.


----------



## Andy258 (12 Januar 2008)

edison schrieb:


> Leider ist das, was in dieser Richtung verfügbar ist alles andere als ausgereift.
> Die vielversprechenste Lösung wäre meiner Meinung nach LinuxMCE.
> Aber bis das benutzbar ist, ziehen bestimmt noch mindestens 2-3Jahre ins Land.
> Und bevor das passiert, ist eine Microsoftlösung auf dem Markt, die zwar schlechter aber dafür benutzbar ist.


 

Meinst du damit jetzt allgemein die Produkte aus dem Bereich Multimedia oder speziell für die Kommunikation mit einer SPS?
Meines Erachtens gibt es mittlerweile einige Möglichkeiten ein Gebäude Multimedia tauglich auszurüsten. (Je nachdem was man halt haben will)


----------



## edison (12 Januar 2008)

> Je nachdem was man halt haben will


 
Fernsehen
Aufnehmen
Musikhören
Visualisieren 
Überwachen 
Alarmieren
...
Und das über Fernseher, PC, Laptop, PDA, Handy ... von überall

ist das zuviel verlangt?



> Meines Erachtens gibt es mittlerweile einige Möglichkeiten ein Gebäude Multimedia tauglich auszurüsten


Zum Beispiel?
WindowsMCE
Gira Homeserver
Revox Multiroom
Schön und gut, aber unbezahlbar und alles recht geschlossene Systeme


----------



## Andy258 (13 Januar 2008)

edison schrieb:


> Schön und gut, aber unbezahlbar und alles recht geschlossene Systeme


 
Man kann aber auch nicht grad sagen, dass eine SPS Steuerung im Haus recht billig ist.
Ich finde der Multimedia-Bereich ist einerseits wieder ein Kapitel für sich.
Im Bezug auf „geschlossenes System“, das wird wahrscheinlich daran liegen, wer braucht schon in der Produktion Multimedia 
Wer die beiden Sachen verbinden will, der muss sich eben selber was „zusammenbauen“ 
Sicherlich wird es irgendwann fertige Komponenten dafür geben, aber das wird noch ein bisschen dauern.


----------



## edison (13 Januar 2008)

> Man kann aber auch nicht grad sagen, dass eine SPS Steuerung im Haus recht billig ist


Das muß halt jeder selbst entscheiden, für mich persönlich wärs günstiger nicht möglich gewesen.
Der größte Argument war/ist mein Vorwissen in der S7 Programmierung.
Ansonsten hätte ich mich wohl für ein CoDeSys System von Wago oder Beckhoff entschieden.


> Im Bezug auf „geschlossenes System“, das wird wahrscheinlich daran liegen, wer braucht schon in der Produktion Multimedia


So war das nicht gemeint.
Sicherlich kann man mit z.B. WinMCE einen prima Unerhaltungsrechner aufsetzen aber fernsteuern über die genannten Systeme kann ich Ihn nicht.
Will ich den gleichen Musikkomfort im Bad oder Schlafzimmer ist ein weiterer MCE Rechner vonnöten.
Eine integration der Hausautomatisierung gibts auch nicht egal ob EIB, LCN oder was auch immer.


----------



## Acidburn0815 (14 Januar 2008)

*ein PC müsste doch reichen!*

Muss zunächst gestehen, dass ich in multimedia dingen nicht gerade auf dem neuesten stand bin, aber eigentlich sollte ein rechner (von redundanz mal abgesehn) ausreichen! 

Ich würde ja nicht den pc von der sps, sondern die sps vom pc aus bedienen, und die mulitmedia sachen eben auch vom pc aus! Also quasi den PC als knotenpunkt!
wenn ich z.b. eine zentrale multimediaanlage betreibe, muss es doch mit entprechenden gerätschaften wohl möglich sein, auch mehrere räume damit unabhängig von einander zu versorgen! Ich kann dann ja das ziel festlegen, oder so! klar ist das nicht grade einfach, aber es gibt ja audio system die das schon von sich aus können! hab nicht genauner nachgeforscht, aber gibt es nicht audioprozessoren, die verschiedene quellen auf verschieden ziele leiten können?

Das hat jetzt mein interesse geweckt! Werd mich auf jeden fall mal schlau machen bzw es zumindest versuchen! 

Was meint den ihr dazu?

mfg
Gerald


----------



## Andy258 (15 Januar 2008)

Acidburn0815 schrieb:


> Muss zunächst gestehen, dass ich in multimedia dingen nicht gerade auf dem neuesten stand bin, aber eigentlich sollte ein rechner (von redundanz mal abgesehn) ausreichen!
> 
> Ich würde ja nicht den pc von der sps, sondern die sps vom pc aus bedienen, und die mulitmedia sachen eben auch vom pc aus! Also quasi den PC als knotenpunkt!
> wenn ich z.b. eine zentrale multimediaanlage betreibe, muss es doch mit entprechenden gerätschaften wohl möglich sein, auch mehrere räume damit unabhängig von einander zu versorgen! Ich kann dann ja das ziel festlegen, oder so! klar ist das nicht grade einfach, aber es gibt ja audio system die das schon von sich aus können! hab nicht genauner nachgeforscht, aber gibt es nicht audioprozessoren, die verschiedene quellen auf verschieden ziele leiten können?
> ...


 

Also ich kenn die Systeme vor allem aus dem Bereich Hotels und Messehallen. Da funktioniert das auch ohne Probleme. Man hat Lautsprecher in der Decke oder in der Wand, in der Größe eines Einbaustrahlers, und diese werden Zentral über den entsprechenden Tuner, Verstärker, etc. angesprochen.


----------



## Martin555 (16 Januar 2008)

Ich glaube, ihr redet gerade über viele unterschiedliche Dinge.
Lautsprecher von einem zentralen Tuner aus anzusteuern erfordert ja nur ein 2-adriges Kabel mit einem Analogsignal drauf (= eben dem Ton).

Und das kann man sich z.B. mit Busch-Jaeger Steckdosen-Einbau-Lautsprechern oder Deckenlautsprechern von Firma xyz leicht im Rohbau einbauen lassen.

Schwierig wird es aber dann, komfortabel vom entfernten Lautsprecherpunkt aus z.B. den nächsten MP3-Song anzuspielen, die Radio-Station zu wechseln, oder bei Video vielleicht zum Ende des Werbeblocks vorzuspulen.

Also alles, was Kommunikation in BEIDE Richtungen erfordert, ist komplex oder beschränkt in der Funktion.

Und da gebe ich Edison absolut recht: dieses Feld im Bereich Multimedia ist absolut nicht ausgereift, immer noch viel zu teuer, schlecht an andere Anlagen wie eine SPS anzubinden und teilweise ohne jedwede Standardisierung, also ist man gefesselt an proprietäre Herstellerlösungen.

Kürzlich war in einer c't ein Artikel über UPnP drin - das hörte sich sehr vielversprechend an, und mein Beckhoff CX9000 lässt sich auch schon über UPnP ansprechen, da hoffe ich mal auf mehr (also auf andere UPnP Geräte, die meine SPS wirklich ohne große Klimmzüge erreichen).

Also, mein Tipp für Häuslebauer und solche, die dafür sparen: plant lieber KEINE verstreuten Lautsprecher im Haus ein, außer in Räumen, wo auch die zugehörige Musik-Anlage steht.
Lieber überall (auch ins Bad!) mindestens eine Doppel-LAN-Steckdose, und / oder einen WLAN-Access-Point pro Etage (im Steinhaus -> zusätzliche LAN-Dosen dafür nicht vergessen!) bzw. pro Haus (im Holzhaus - da kommen die Funkwellen locker in jede Ecke). Und natürlich eine Steckdose in direkte Nähe, denn leider saugt ein WLAN-Empfänger jeden Akku auch heute noch ratzfatz leer, daher wird aus "toll drahtlos" wohl noch lange Zeit ein "aber dafür mit Netzteil"...

Daran kann man dann Streaming Clients wie z.B. von Fujitsu-Siemens, Philips, Sony anschließen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streaming-Client
http://www.chip.de/artikel/Musik-und-Videos-kabellos-in-jedem-Zimmer_20626804.html


----------



## Acidburn0815 (18 Januar 2008)

*kapier ich nicht!*

warum wollt ihr immer unbedingt die multimedia sachen mit der sps steuern?? 

Das macht doch überhaupt keinen sinn! im prinzip hab ich ja nichts anderes gesagt! die sps steuert nicht den pc, sondern die sps wird  über den pc bedient! und der pc bedient die multimedia sachen über LAN oder über einen CAN-Bus oder ähnliches, den so manche Hersteller auch schon einbaun! Ich kenn fernseher und dvd-player die eine externe steuerung zulassen! meist nur von einem marken eigenen steuergerät, aber grundsätzlich gehts! 

wenn ich zumbeispiel kleine Panels auf meine räume verteile, die per LAN auf den hauptrechner verbunden sind, dann kann ich alles steuern und auf alle inhalte zugreifen! kenn das auch aus der industrie! da hat man auch mehrere Panels die die anlage steuern können! 

Man würde über die dezentralen Panels  ja nur dem hauptpc mitteilen, wo er welches medium aufschalten soll (PC/Video)! So würd ich das machen!

Das ich die multimedia sachen nicht gerade über den sps-bus (profibus oder so) steuern werden kann war mir schon klar!

mfg
Gerald


----------



## edison (18 Januar 2008)

> warum wollt ihr immer unbedingt die multimedia sachen mit der sps steuern??


Das ist ja auch garnicht das Ziel.
Ich will nur am PC z.B. die Raumtemperatur vorgeben und über die Unterputzschalter die Lautstärke einstellen können egal ob Radio Fernseher, DVD oder was auch immer. Ob Dolby digital, Stereo... einfach nur ein Knopf Lautstärke +/- und das geht selbst mit ner Universalfernbedienung nicht ohne weiteres. Zum Kotzen!


> Ich kenn fernseher und dvd-player die eine externe steuerung zulassen! meist nur von einem marken eigenen steuergerät, aber grundsätzlich gehts!


Sag ich doch, man kann die schönsten Sachen kaufen - nur sinnvoll kombinieren is nich.


> wenn ich zumbeispiel kleine Panels auf meine räume verteile, die per LAN auf den hauptrechner verbunden sind, dann kann ich alles steuern und auf alle inhalte zugreifen!


Soweit die Theorie, technisch sicherlich auch heute schon kein Problem aber welche Software willst Du auf dem benötigten Server installieren?
LinuxMCE erfüllt zwar diese Aufgaben, aber wirklich einsetzbar scheint es noch nicht.


----------



## Martin555 (18 Januar 2008)

*Geschäftsidee*

Ich habe praktisch die gleichen Anforderungen wie Edison. Und damit sind wir wohl nicht die einzigen, wie die zahlreichen Foren und Mini-Selbstbau-Versuche zeigen.

Wer also technisch-kaufmännisches Know-How hat und noch eine Geschäftsidee sucht, der dürfte hier einen ordentlichen Absatzmarkt vorfinden - vorausgesetzt, die Lösung ist erschwinglich, einfach zu installieren und auch von Laien einfach zu benutzen.

Die Voraussetzungen sind mittlerweile da: jedes Jahr werden zigtausend neue Häuser alleine in Deutschland gebaut, mittlerweile ist WLAN / LAN praktisch überall mindestens einmal vorhanden, jeder hat in einem Haus (hier nicht mit Wohnung zu verwechseln) einen Computer.

Eingesetzte Technologien:
HTTP/IP mit Mini-Webserver, WLAN/LAN, UPnP, Linux oder WinCE

Wie ein DSL-Router einfach über einen Web-Browser zu konfigurieren.

Mal grob abgeschätzte Einkaufs-/Herstellkosten bei Stückzahlen im 1000er Bereich:
- Kleine Farb-Panels aus dem Handy-Bereich ~ 20 EUR, mit Touchscreen & Mini-Lautsprecher für 60 EUR
- WLAN / LAN Embedded Chipset mit Display-Ansteuerung ~ 20 EUR
- Zentraler, stromsparender Mini-Server ~ 150 EUR
- Per USB oder Bluetooth anschließbare Sensoren für Temperatur, Licht, Feuchte, Wind, Fenster, Türen ab 25 EUR

Dazu Spezifikation in Deutschland, Software-Entwicklung in Indien, Produktion in China.

Mindestens ein "Strategic Partner" aus dem Bereich Mid Price Consumer Electronics (Sony, Aiwa, Philips...), dessen Geräte mit UPnP ausgerüstet sind und vorab getestet werden.

Marketing über Haushersteller, Architekten, Elektriker. Außerdem Radio / Print in preislich gehobeneren Regionen.

Einrichtung auch von Laien zu bewältigen, auf jeden Fall von jedem Elektriker. Steckdose in der Nähe und einmalige gegenseitige Authentifizierung wie bei DECT-Telefonen oder Bluetooth-Geräten muss genügen.

Verkaufspreis: 299,- EUR Basisset für das Wohnzimmer, für jedes weitere Zimmer nochmal 99,- EUR, mit diversen Aufrüstoptionen.

Mein Tipp: das wäre ein einträgliches Geschäft.

Hätte ich keinen guten Job als angestellter Ingenieur und würde mir jemand das nötige Anfangskapital von geschätzt 1-2 Mio. EUR bereitstellen (vor allem für die Erst-Entwicklung und Marketing-Ausgaben am Anfang), würde ich wohl morgen damit anfangen.


----------



## ewtec (18 Januar 2008)

*...Hausautomation mit SPS ???Naja*

Da würd ich doch Lieber den EIB vorziehen!!!!!


----------



## vierlagig (18 Januar 2008)

ewtec schrieb:


> Da würd ich doch Lieber den EIB vorziehen!!!!!



...und was hälst du von LCN?


----------



## MSB (18 Januar 2008)

Also ich persönlich seh das so:
Der gewöhnliche Elektroinstallateur wird immer den EIB den Vorzug geben,
weil der Busch-Jäger Vertreter so nett ist, weil er das bei der Meisterprüfung irgendwie noch verstanden hat ...,
kurz weil er sich halt damit auskennt.

Während hingegen die meisten hier im Forum ihr Geld in irgend einer Form mit Automation verdienen,
diese wiederum werden dann auch immer zu einer wie auch immer gearteten SPS greifen,
einfach weil es für die/uns viel leichter nachvollziehbar ist als z.B. EIB.
Und seis auch weil in der Firma was übrig bleibt, was man daheim verwurschteln kann.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Oberchefe (18 Januar 2008)

> Mindestens ein "Strategic Partner" aus dem Bereich Mid Price Consumer Electronics (Sony, Aiwa, Philips...),



Aiwa gehört mittlerweile zum Sony-Konzern:
http://www.aiwa.com/
http://www.sony-europe.com/staticcontent/hub/aiwa.html?referer=http://www.aiwa.com/


----------



## Martin555 (19 Januar 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Der gewöhnliche Elektroinstallateur wird immer den EIB den Vorzug geben,
> weil der Busch-Jäger Vertreter so nett ist, weil er das bei der Meisterprüfung irgendwie noch verstanden hat ..., kurz weil er sich halt damit auskennt.
> 
> Während hingegen die meisten hier im Forum ihr Geld in irgend einer Form mit Automation verdienen, diese wiederum werden dann auch immer zu einer wie auch immer gearteten SPS greifen, einfach weil es für die/uns viel leichter nachvollziehbar ist als z.B. EIB. Und seis auch weil in der Firma was übrig bleibt, was man daheim verwurschteln kann.


 
Yep, Manuel, für den Großteil der Leute liegst Du wahrscheinlich richtig.

Und da möchte ich gleich mal mit einer Ausnahme die Regel bestätigen: ich komme nämlich aus der Telekommunikation, und bei uns kommen verteilte Bus-Systeme (wie der EIB) genauso häufig vor, wie sternförmige Verdrahtungen mit lokalem Bus (wie eine moderne SPS).

Also stand ich damals auch ganz neutral vor der Wahl: Wat denn nu - EIB oder SPS?

Ohne hier eine vollständige Pro/Kontra-Diskussion vom Zaun zu brechen:

Meine Argumente für die SPS waren damals etwas stärker als für EIB, aber technisch (!) halte ich beide Systeme für prinzipiell gleich stark - wohlgemerkt im Bereich der Gebäudetechnik, wo also alles relativ gemächlich vor sich hinwerkeln kann. 

Logisch: In einer schnellen Industriesteuerung braucht man eine SPS mit Megabit pro Sekunde, da ist der EIB viel zu langsam mit seinen paar Kilobit pro Sekunde (um's mal vergleichbar auszudrücken). Und wenn ich jetzt meine SPS beobachte, tut sie mir manchmal richtig leid, dass sie sich zu 99% der Zeit einfach nur langweilt...am Anfang dachte ich wirklich, die Anzeige der CPU-Auslastung wäre kaputt... 
(ich weiß, mit ordentlichen Regelalgorithmen und Dauerabfragen kriegt man auch jede Gebäude-SPS in die Knie... )

Und es gibt auch für beide Systeme eine große Menge an Komponenten - für den EIB eher geschlossene Systeme, für die SPS eher offene.

Rein technisch kann man eine EIB-Steuerung also genauso gut an einen Media Server anbinden, wie eine SPS, das ist prinzipiell nur eine Frage des gemeinsamen Interfaces - aber wo hernehmen bei geschlossenen Systemen?

Und fühlt sich der EIB auch "preiswert" an, also bekommt man einen guten Gegenwert für sein Geld?

Für mich ist klar: EIB-Produkte werden wesentlich teurer verkauft, als sie es von der Herstellung her sein müssten (das muss jetzt keine Herstellerabsicht sein, aber man könnte eine solche manchmal vermuten).

Und leider beißt sich da die Katze in den Schwanz: WEIL die EIB-Sachen teuer sind, werden sie SELTEN (verhältnismäßig) eingesetzt, entsprechend gering sind die Stückzahlen, einige wenige Hersteller dominieren, gering ist der Druck zur Weiterentwicklung und Preissenkung.

So finde ich es beispielsweise mehr als fragwürdig, dass die Preise für Computer-Chips in der Unterhaltungselektronik jedes Jahr deutlich sinken, obwohl sie teilweise wesentlich komplexer sind, als ein EIB-Chip (der ja im Prinzip ein echtes Standard-Produkt ist), aber hat mal irgendjemand beobachtet, dass ein EIB-Produkt BILLIGER geworden ist?

Ganz im Gegenteil, EIB-Produkte machen jedes Jahr brav die 3-4% Preissteigerung in der Elektro-Branche mit, und die Preissenkungen in der IT werden völlig ignoriert!

Und dass, obwohl man einen EIB-Basis-Chip mit genau den gleichen Methoden herstellt, wie jedes elektronische PC-Bauteil.

Und wenn eine Industrie so funktioniert, habe ich mir damals schon gedacht, investiere ich lieber in etwas, was die Innovationen in der IT mitmachen kann, und dazu gehört aus meiner Sicht die neue Generation der SPS!

Die konnte man gestern schon ins Internet integrieren, heute ins Web 2.0, und die Frage, welche Infos sie morgen in meinem Haus verteilt, macht mich jetzt schon ganz kribbelig... 

Nein, ganz so einfach ist es leider dann doch nicht mit den SPS, die müssen auch noch ein bisschen einfacher werden, von der Programmierung bis zum Einbau. 

Und meist werkelt die SPS ja eben doch nur vor sich hin, und die ganze Internet-Welt spürt die SPS nur durch einen Hauch vom eigentlichen Media Server, Web Server, Mail Server, oder was auch immer... 

Allerdings womöglich nicht mehr lange: die richtig PC-basierten SPSen kann man jetzt auch für kleineres Geld kaufen, und spätestens, wenn der PC erschwinglich gleichzeitig die SPS *UND* die verschiedenen Server beherbergt, DANN sind wir dort, wo der EIB wirklich verloren hat, denn dann ist der Integration Tür und Tor geöffnet und wir sind endlich im SPS-Himmel angekommen!  (trotz Smiley aber jetzt ganz ernst gemeint)


----------



## Acidburn0815 (19 Januar 2008)

Martin555 schrieb:


> Allerdings womöglich nicht mehr lange: die richtig PC-basierten SPSen kann man jetzt auch für kleineres Geld kaufen, und spätestens, wenn der PC erschwinglich gleichzeitig die SPS *UND* die verschiedenen Server beherbergt, DANN sind wir dort, wo der EIB wirklich verloren hat, denn dann ist der Integration Tür und Tor geöffnet und wir sind endlich im SPS-Himmel angekommen!  (trotz Smiley aber jetzt ganz ernst gemeint)


 
Ich stimme dir eigentlich komplett zu! allerdings hab ich in der arbeit schon mit einer SoftPLC zu tun gehabt! An sich ja fast gleich wertig zu einer "hard"PLC, allerdings steht dahinter immer noch ein anderes Betriebssystem, meist Windoof, dass die SPS stark beeinflussen kann!
So hatten wir teilweise das problem, das auf Grund von Windowsinterrupts die Zykluszeit extrem hoch war! Fast zu hoch für unsere anwendung! Zum Glück nur fast! Und unser Rechner hatte außer des SPS eigentlich nu noch die Visu und ein Statistikporogramm laufen! Wenn du jetzt noch anspruchsvolle Multimedia laufen hast, kann das wahrscheinlich noch schlimmer werden!

Den größten Vorteil von einer SoftPLC sehe ich im Speicher, der dann ja quasi unbegrenzt ist! Dann halt wahrscheinlich wieder eine Lizenzfrage!

mfg
Gerald


----------



## Oberchefe (19 Januar 2008)

> Ich will nur am PC z.B. die Raumtemperatur vorgeben und über die Unterputzschalter die Lautstärke einstellen können egal ob Radio Fernseher, DVD oder was auch immer. Ob Dolby digital, Stereo... einfach nur ein Knopf Lautstärke +/- und das geht selbst mit ner Universalfernbedienung nicht ohne weiteres. Zum Kotzen!



Wo ist das Problem? Auf dem PC läuft Lirc (bzw. WinLirc) http://winlirc.sourceforge.net/de/
Die SPS schickt per TCP den Tastendruck zum PC, dieser steuert dann die Fernbedienung, andersrum natürlich genauso: der Fernbedieungsempfänger empfängt einen FB-Tastendruck, WinLirc gibt's weiter über TCP an die SPS.


----------



## zotos (20 Januar 2008)

Acidburn0815 schrieb:


> ...
> An sich ja fast gleich wertig zu einer "hard"PLC, allerdings steht dahinter immer noch ein anderes Betriebssystem, meist Windoof, dass die SPS stark beeinflussen kann!
> So hatten wir teilweise das problem, das auf Grund von Windowsinterrupts die Zykluszeit extrem hoch war!
> ...


Was für eine SoftSPS war denn das? 
Einer guten SoftSPS ist das Stottern und Hackeln von Windoof wenn es denn vorkommt schnurz. Die SoftSPS die wir einsetzen würde, wenn man das wollte, auch bei einem Bluescreen weiterlaufen.


----------



## Acidburn0815 (21 Januar 2008)

*????*



zotos schrieb:


> Was für eine SoftSPS war denn das?
> Einer guten SoftSPS ist das Stottern und Hackeln von Windoof wenn es denn vorkommt schnurz. Die SoftSPS die wir einsetzen würde, wenn man das wollte, auch bei einem Bluescreen weiterlaufen.


 
Wie geht denn das? Wie kann ein "Programm" (nichts anderes ist eine SoftPLC) denn weiterlaufen, wenn das dahinterstehende Betriebssystem, welches die Resourcen verteilt, abstürzt?
Dann müsste die SoftPLC ja paralell zu windows laufen und nicht in windows!
Da muss ich ja auf dem rechner gar kein windows haben! 
Ich kenn mich jetzt nicht so genau damit aus, aber das erscheint mir höchst fragwürdig!

Ich kann mich aber auch irren!


----------



## ramazz0tti (21 Januar 2008)

moin,

also zumindest die codesys softsps wird genau mit dieser eigenschaft beworben.

koennte mit aktuellen cpus (speicherschutz) sogar auf pcs mit ihrer beschraenkten architektur funktionieren, wenn zuerst die softsps startet und dann das wintendo fuer das frontend und die programmierumgebung in einen getrennten speicherbereich nachgeladen und gestartet wird.

das muesste man eigentlich auch mit der kostenlosen demoversion testen koennen ...

edit nach test:

die echtzeitfaehigkeit soll durch einen hardware-timerinterrupt gegeben sein, der die softsps unabhaengig von der systemlast regelmaessig aufruft, die absturzfestigkeit, indem man den eingebauten bluescreen-handler aktiviert. dann friert im fall des falles das wintendo nur ein, die softsps soll durch den hardware-timerinterrupt weiterlaufen. wobei in dem zustand kein neustart des wintendo moeglich zu sein scheint, ohne auch die softsps neu starten zu muessen, d.h. nicht ohne reset des pc. die kommunikation zwischen windows und der softsps geschieht ueber einen treiber, der ueber einen kleinen gemeinsamen speicherbereich mit der softsps daten und zustaende austauschen kann.

das mit den geschuetzten speicherbereichen sieht man z.b. auch bei vmware, wo man die gastsysteme auch ohne beeinflussung des hostsystems abstuerzen und neu starten lassen kann ...


----------



## Acidburn0815 (21 Januar 2008)

*tja*

wie gesagt...


Acidburn0815 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich aber auch irren!


Aber hier laufen die SoftPLC und das Windows auch paralell, oder?


----------



## Martin555 (21 Januar 2008)

Zur Erklärung:

Eine gute Soft-SPS (oder im englischen Sprachraum auch Soft-PLC genannt) klemmt sich quasi zwischen Windows und die Hardware (= den PC).

Es sieht zwar so aus, als wäre die SPS "nur" ein normales Windowsprogramm, aber in Wirklichkeit ist es sogar deutlich "machtvoller" als Windows!

Denn durch dieses "Dazwischenklemmen" verteilt nicht mehr Windows die Hardware-Ressourcen (also insbesondere Prozessor-Zeit und Speicher), sondern die SPS.

Und während Windows sich von manchem Programm oder Interrupt aus dem Tritt bringen lässt, muss die SPS natürlich tunlichst auf ihre Zykluszeiten achten, d.h. als Echtzeit-System nimmt sie sich die Ressourcen, die sie benötigt, und notfalls "verhungert" eher Windows als die SPS.  

(das liegt auch daran, dass Windows aus Kompatibilitätsgründen immer noch Altlasten aus früheren Zeiten mitschleppt, sonst hätte man ihm natürlich zwischendurch Echtzeitfähigkeit spendieren können)

Deswegen läuft die SPS eben auch trotz Bluescreen weiter.

Aber Achtung: damit das so ist, muss der SPS-Hersteller schon sehr gute Programmierarbeit leisten, das macht man nicht mal eben so im Vorbeigehen.

Daher kann es durchaus sein, dass eine "Soft-SPS X" sich durch Interrupts stören lässt, dann hat sie die Bezeichnung "Soft-SPS" aber auch wirklich nicht verdient.

Denn eine richtige Soft-SPS kommt mit "harter" Echtzeitfähigkeit daher, genauso wie ihre Hardware-Brüder. Man bedenke: auch bei einer klassischen SPS ist ja Software enthalten, manchmal sogar mit einem parallelen Betriebssystem (aber in der Regel eben nicht Windows), wie es bei der Soft-SPS eben der Standardfall ist.

Hersteller:
Von Beckhoff weiß ich genau, dass die Soft-SPS harte Echtzeitfähigkeit mitbringt.

Weiß jemand über andere Hersteller bescheid?


----------



## Acidburn0815 (22 Januar 2008)

*wieder was gelernt!*

die softsps, ich hab den namen vergessen, war mir bis dato nicht bekannt, und der hersteller ist mir seit damals auch nicht wieder unter gekommen!

wahrscheinlich war das so ein lowbudget programm! War damals noch sehr jung und unerfahren (nicht dass ich das heute nicht mehr wäre   ), und hab mich nicht tiefer damit beschäftigen können!

mfg
Gerald


----------



## Zottel (22 Januar 2008)

Martin555 schrieb:


> ...
> Eine gute Soft-SPS (oder im englischen Sprachraum auch Soft-PLC genannt) klemmt sich quasi zwischen Windows und die Hardware (= den PC).


100% Ack


Martin555 schrieb:


> Denn durch dieses "Dazwischenklemmen" verteilt nicht mehr Windows die Hardware-Ressourcen (also insbesondere Prozessor-Zeit und Speicher), sondern die SPS.


insbesondere Prozessor-Zeit... Ihren eigenen (allen jemals benötigten) Speicher reserviert sie beim Start. Sie und ihre Programme verzichten auf Mechanismen, Speicher zur Laufzeit anzufordern.


Martin555 schrieb:


> Und während Windows sich von manchem Programm oder Interrupt aus dem Tritt bringen lässt, muss die SPS natürlich tunlichst auf ihre Zykluszeiten achten, d.h. als Echtzeit-System nimmt sie sich die Ressourcen, die sie benötigt, und notfalls "verhungert" eher Windows als die SPS.
> (das liegt auch daran, dass Windows aus Kompatibilitätsgründen immer noch Altlasten aus früheren Zeiten mitschleppt, sonst hätte man ihm natürlich zwischendurch Echtzeitfähigkeit spendieren können)
> 
> Deswegen läuft die SPS eben auch trotz Bluescreen weiter.


 So sollte es sein. Einwand: Wenn du das "verhungerte" Windows reaktivieren willst, startest du irgendwann doch die Kiste neu. Ob dann die Soft-SPS ihre "remanenten" Daten weggeschrieben hat, ob diese einen "chkdsk" überstehen und wie lang die Verzögerung bis zum Wiederanlauf der SPS nach Reset ist, ist eine andere Frage.


Martin555 schrieb:


> Daher kann es durchaus sein, dass eine "Soft-SPS X" sich durch Interrupts stören lässt, dann hat sie die Bezeichnung "Soft-SPS" aber auch wirklich nicht verdient.
> 
> Denn eine richtige Soft-SPS kommt mit "harter" Echtzeitfähigkeit daher, genauso wie ihre Hardware-Brüder. Man bedenke: auch bei einer klassischen SPS ist ja Software enthalten, manchmal sogar mit einem parallelen Betriebssystem (aber in der Regel eben nicht Windows), wie es bei der Soft-SPS eben der Standardfall ist.


 Ja, aber Betriebssystem und Hardware sind aus einer Hand. In den PC steckst du eine Karte, die eine PCI-Interrupt-Leitung "level triggered" und auf die Quittung vom Treiber, ob vorhanden oder nicht, wartet.
Vor Jahren habe ich mal einen Grafikkartentreiber disassembliert, mit dem eine Echtzeiterweiterung (für DOS, Win 95 als "Aufsatz", aber das Prinzip war dasselbe) nicht mehr lief. Fazit: Der Grafiktreiber sperrte einfach bei einer gewissen Aktion alle Interrupts (CLI) und gab sie irgendwann (viel zu spät) wieder frei. Soweit ich weiß darf daß auch jeder Gerätetreiber unter XP. Ich will damit nur sagen, daß Soft-SPS die drei Risiken birgt:
- Jemand steckt eine neue Karte rein und es hängt (sporadisch, was am schlimmsten ist).
- Jemand führt Software unter Windows aus, die ein sonst nie genutztes feature der Hardware anspricht (z,B, 3D einer Grafikkarte) und es hängt.
- Jemand tauscht den PC gegen einen neueren aus und es geht nicht mehr (wegen was auch immer für features, die der Hersteller der Soft-SPS nie vorausahnte).


----------



## Martin555 (22 Januar 2008)

Hallo Zottel,

vielen Dank für die wertvolle Ergänzung!

Ob auch Gerätetreiber unter XP den Zugriff der Soft-SPS auf ihre z.B. K-Bus oder E-Bus Karte stören können, weiß ich nicht genau, aber Du könntest recht haben.

Auf jeden Fall stimme ich Dir voll zu, dass ein offenes System IMMER Risiken birgt, alleine schon weil die verschiedenen Komponenten gar nicht in aller Ausführlichkeit miteinander getestet werden können.

Daher würde ich zum heutigen Zeitpunkt zu einem PC-basierten System dann raten, wenn entweder keine größeren Erweiterungen im laufenden Betrieb stattfinden, oder man dieses Risiko aktiv eingeht, und den Mehrwert der Erweiterbarkeit als wichtiger ansieht.

Speziell im Bereich der Hausautomation (dieser Thread startete ja so) würde ich die Zuverlässigkeit höher gewichten, allerdings sind auch Eingriffe ins zentrale System bei einer guten System-Architektur nur extrem selten erforderlich. Zum Beispiel sollten Erweiterungsklemmen z.B. für weitere Sensoren / Aktoren immer nur an einen schon vorhandenen K-Bus / E-Bus angeklemmt werden, und damit stört man das PC-System ja beispielsweise überhaupt nicht.

Die wohl häufigste Änderung bei der Gebäudetechnik ist sicherlich die Erweiterung der Visualisierung oder eine Remote-Ansteuerung über IP, die in der Regel ohne Treiber-Änderung auskommt.

Das aus meiner Sicht "größte" Risiko wäre wohl die Anbindung an Multimediakomponenten, z.B.
- die Integration einer oder mehrerer Überwachungskameras, die an eine spezielle Grafikkarte im PC angeschlossen werden, deren Treiber möglicherweise unsauber geschrieben ist
- die direkte Integration einer Fernsteuerungskarte (Funk, Infrarot...), um beispielsweise ein anderes System damit fernzusteuern

-> ein solches System würde ich wohl eher auf einem separaten PC laufen lassen mit UPnP/TCP/UDP/IP-Anbindung an den zentralen PC (der Soft-SPS, Visualisierung und Bedieneroberfläche betreibt).

Dann sollte man auf Dauer ein sehr stabiles System haben.
(was ist übrigens mit WinCE statt WinXP?)


----------

